# eMac PPC > Revenir sur os x ?



## DeltaSevenFr (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai récemment installer Lubuntu sur mon vieux eMac et je voudrais finalement revenir sur l'OS basique de Mac.
J'ai ces CD: http://www.oldapplestuff.com/Images/InstallSoftware/IMG_7604.jpg
Et aussi celui-la pour "upgrade" vers OS X v10.2 (qui ressemble à celui-ci): http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2621/4233399950_80be2b1c2e_o.jpg
Quand je boot mon Mac il me propose d'appuyer sur "l" pour lancer linux ou d'appuyer sur "c" pour boot sur le CD (celui orange) mais quand j&#8217;appuie sur "c" l'écran devient noir et retourne sur la "page" ou il me redemande d'appuyer sur un des deux boutons, je ré appui donc sur "c" et ça recommence ainsi de suite.
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

PS: J'ai utilisé ce tuto : *http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/powerpc*

Merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (5 Février 2014)

démarre ton Mac en pressant la touche alt au démarrage en ayant au préalable inséré le CD de MacOS 10.2
Tu devrais pouvoir choisir le CD pour le boot


----------



## Karmalolo (6 Février 2014)

Tu ne pourras pas démarrer ton eMac sur un CD pour iMac
Il te faut une version commerciale de osx 10.2 ou les cd spécifiques de ton eMac


----------



## DeltaSevenFr (13 Février 2014)

Ok merci, ca veut dire que je dois me procuré un cd d'installation eMac ? Et ainsi je pourrais repasser sur os x 10.4.11 ou un truc dans le genre


----------

